# Composer Shirts - does anyone really wear them?



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

I suppose it makes sense. Just the other day my wife bought a Beatles tee shirt. So how many people here have closets full of these?

http://www.zazzle.com/gustav_mahler_tshirt-235943342526078412

http://www.zazzle.com/rachmaninoff_kremlin_detail_tshirt-235659195574272661


----------



## Mozartgirl92 (Dec 13, 2009)

To answer your question, some people actually wears composer shirts.
I will, for an example, I have ordered a Mozart t-shirt on a website , and when I get it Im so going to wear it.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

It most definitely depends on the quality. I've searched for t-shirts with composers multiple times, and am let down by the poor quality of what looks like pixellated .jpg images plastered onto any old material. The examples you provided are things I would never wear as I would describe them as 'cheap and nasty' (even if they're not actually cheap!). 

However, I did find a nice shirt with Dvorak's name on it that I happily wore to a concert featuring his music, and I would be delighted to have the opportunity to wear any other good quality item of clothing (with a decent picture!) that flaunts my love for classical music. Unfortunately, such items don't seem to exist in any good quantity! Instead, we are presented with poor images of a composers head in the middle of an uncomfortable fabric, or some nonsense where a portrait of Mozart has the addition of sunglasses...


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> Unfortunately, such items don't seem to exist in any good quantity! Instead, we are presented with poor images of a composers head in the middle of an uncomfortable fabric, or some nonsense where a portrait of Mozart has the addition of sunglasses...


Are you not aware of possibility to design your own shirt with any picture you want to?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Aramis said:


> Are you not aware of possibility to design your own shirt with any picture you want to?


I'm aware of that and have tried it before, but my amateur approach still leaves me disappointed


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Polednice said:


> I'm aware of that and have tried it before, but my amateur approach still leaves me disappointed


I'm not talking about home-made shirts, but about this, for example:

http://www.spreadshirt.com/us/US/Create-t-shirt/Create-your-own-59/


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

I always wanted a shirt that said "My CD collection kicks your CD collection's ***", I guess now's my chance to make it!
Or one that says "Tonality Lives"!
I would definitely wear a composer shirt though.. I like that Rach On one..


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

Weird, I never noticed the "design your own shirt" advertisement on this site until now.


----------



## JSK (Dec 31, 2008)

I wear a "Beethoven is my Homeboy" T-Shirt on occasion.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Aramis said:


> I'm not talking about home-made shirts, but about this, for example:
> 
> http://www.spreadshirt.com/us/US/Create-t-shirt/Create-your-own-59/


That's what I was talking about too


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I guess if I can wear a Jimi Hendrix shirt every week, I can surely get a nice Mozart shirt.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

I can occasionally be seen in a composer T-shirt- it's a matter of public record.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

andruini said:


> I always wanted a shirt that said "My CD collection kicks your CD collection's ***", I guess now's my chance to make it!




Better get one soon. In a couple of years, you'll just get the question "What's a CD collection?"


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

On her blog the mezzo Jennifer Rivera, who is currently rehearsing Agrippina with Rene Jacobs in Berlin, had this to say about the process:

"_To be able to work and re-work each phrase is an amazing luxury, especially when you have an expert guiding your way. I can tell I'm going to learn TONS about the baroque style from this experience, and I want to eat up every morsel of information. *Handel's totally gonna be my bitch by the time this is all over*._"

I definitely fancy that last sentence on a Tshirt.


----------



## ConcertVienna (Sep 9, 2009)

I have never seen one so far....


and this in Vienna, where they make money of Mozart in every possible way...hm, may be I should start selling some Mozart T-shirts.

But we have those fabulous Mozart-look-alikes, tickets sellers, dressed up like Mozart, with a wig and everything. If you have been to Vienna, you will know what I mean.


----------



## Vic (Sep 2, 2009)

I like the 'can you haendel it?' T shirt


----------



## Bgroovy2 (Mar 27, 2009)

My wife gave me a Bach t shirt that I wear on ocacison, usaully to choir practice. On the front is says "Front' and on the back is says "Bach" with his picture. Get it, Front-Bach ! I crack myself up some times..lol


----------



## Stunt21 (Jan 22, 2010)

I recently designed one with a Rachmaninov picture on it, it has a known picture of him in the front, taking all of the space, and behind it, the name in russian 

I have to go to the factory one of these days, if I like the quality I'll design many more, surely! Hehe


----------

